# My Wife is Looking for a New Car, Prius or Accord



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, my wife decided it is time for a new car. She has had her Murano for 6 years now. She has never gone 6 years in the same car since we have been married.

Yesterday she drove a Honda Crosstour, said it was too much car for her and the gas mileage was not what she wanted. Nice car though.

Then she drove a Honda Accord, loaded out. Now whe has had an Accord before, but it had a tight suspension and she did not like it so much. The suspension has changed and she liked the car very much. 30 mpg is not bad either.

Then she drove the Toyota Prius. She liked it a lot also, and loved the fact that it gets 50 mpg. Not as peppy as the Accord, but not bad, more than what whe expected.

Now she doesn't know which one to pick. If anyone has one of these tow cars, please weigh in with the good and bad. All input will be appreciated.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

I've owned a 99 Accord 4 cyl and now drive a 2011 Accord EX 4 cyl. Last 2 trips to Austin from HOU got 35mpg driving at highway speeds (usually 70mph). I LIKE THE TIGHT SUSPENSION and in fact, that's why I love the Honda's. But, each to their own taste. My 2011 is rated for 34MPG highway but (as said above) I beat that. I get from 21 to 26 around town (HOU) depending on how much freeway speeds (really juices UP the MPG). 

MPG depends greatly on HOW you drive. So, just be aware! Not everyone gets 50MPG in a Prius. 

So, it comes down to what comfort you want, what you feel comfortable in. We drove our 2011 Accord to Colorado & new Mexico in 2011 and it felt very comfortable even at 80MPH on I-10 in West Texas (which BTW we got 33MPG @ 80MPH). Best mileage on that trip was almost 36MPG and worst was a little over 30MPG in Colorado mountains.

I highly recommend Honda Accord's. Since 1999 I've never had anything break but only did maintenance.

BTW, for 2013 Honda changed the front end suspension so that it is not as "tight" as previously and quieter. My DIL's mom just got a 2013 Accord and she loves it (especially the backup camera as standard equipment). However, she hasn't had it long enough to tell me what mileage she is getting. Also the 2013 4 cyl's have a direct injection engine & CVT transmission which are supposed to give greater mileage.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

honda hands down .


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I rented a Jeep Grand Cherokee with the V6 and drove from Houston to Laredo and got 30MPG. I guess I'm saying you would be surprised what you can buy that gets decent mileage these days.
I know a Corvette that will get 31MPG at 55MPH per the computer; until you put your foot in it.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Get her a Camry. It can go >200K miles. Resale value is always very good.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

My mom has the Prius new in 08 I think. 

The grill is smashed to hell, they hit a raccoon and broke it all. They got it fixed, then 2 weeks later hit another. So she has just left it broke for now. But I guess it's just being in a small car. 

They are over priced, the gas mileage is great at first then falls. We've had injector problems and are doing good to get 40 mpg now. 
Resale is nothing now. Who wants a Used Prius? 

I'm sure there is a lot more for her to complain about on it but she wishes she would have gotten something else. My dad bought a yaris at the same time for a work car for commuting, it was a 1/3rd the price and consistently gets between 35-38mpg. 



Cody C


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

The new bodied 2013 accord v-6 EX-L is a nice car, I really like it. The v-6 is Powerful, smooth, and gets good mileage, I looked at one and it did well over 30mpg on the highway in actual usage. The new transmission is very smooth. I really liked the camera in the passenger mirror that displays on the dashboard when changing lanes. My last accord an 04 v-6 ex-l went 165k before being sold. That was a nice car, got great mileage and was very dependable.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

My cousin drives a Prius. She was really happy when she first got it. Then a couple of years later, it's in the shop more often than not.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

The accords are very nice. If you like the accord check out the new Ford Taurus.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> My cousin drives a Prius. She was really happy when she first got it. Then a couple of years later, it's in the shop more often than not.


I heard that a battery replacement on a Prius was something close to 5K.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Lexus CT200H. Same system as the Prius just bit more stylish. 43 mpg.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

On The Hook said:


> I heard that a battery replacement on a Prius was something close to 5K.


 But there guranteed 8y Mine will be 3 y in spring.50K now never been in shop except routine maint....
43mpg worst
56 mpg best 
Most of the time is between 46-49 mpg

Those # are hand calc not off car computer..But the car computer is within + or - 2 most of the time...
Road noise is my only complaint and that could be tires there original and gettin close to change out...cva34

Yes I would buy another!!!


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

My wife has a ford fusion hybrid through work and it has been a great car. 33 mpg in the city and about 40 mpg on the highway. Not the best numbers out of the hybrids but the new ones are very good looking.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I just received my new company car, it is a TDI SE VW Passat 30 ish thousand. I ran the [email protected] out of it the first tank and got 42mpg, I just got back from Houston and I got around 45 coming back. Plenty of tourque, and a very fun lil car to drive, seats are HUGE in the back and comfortable.Nicely equipped. and handles like a mazzerati.

My 2 cents I go through cars every year and a half.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

My wife got a 2012 Camry SLE V6, might be worth a look. Very nice car with plenty of horsepower and the interior is much nicer than the previous models.


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Bought the wife a crosstour in June, 315hp, loaded for $26k brand new! Also 4wd. We traded our 2009 Denali miss the room don't miss the fuel bill! As said wish it got +30mpg, but I'll take the 26mpg. 
Accord is same car basically minus the configuration. Love the hatchback vs trunk.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Something American...Nuff said!! Lol accords are nice...I guess


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

x2 poncho


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Even tho the prius gets little better milage, you probaly are better off with the honda, as your wife changes out cars every 6 years or less, may do considerably better on initial cost, then again on the back end on trade in value, probably will offset the savings in fuel cost saved during length of ownership.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

poncho n' lefty said:


> Something American...Nuff said!! Lol accords are nice...I guess


My Accord was made in OHIO. In fact, Honda is now making cars in OHIO that are EXPORTED to other countries.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Second the vote on the VW tdi if you are looking for economy. My buddy has the wagon and got >45 mpg from Austin to South Texas.


----------

